# [SOLVED] Secure Erase - Freeze Lock



## rodneyspoon (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi, i was hoping to make use of secure erase but freeze lock is being enforced by my BIOS. is there any way round it?


BIOS: AMIBios Rev. 0404
Mobo: A8R MVP-32 Deluxe. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/A8R32-MVP

Thanks


----------



## rodneyspoon (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Secure Erase - Freeze Lock*

bump please.


----------



## rodneyspoon (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Secure Erase - Freeze Lock*

**FIXED

Here is the solution in case it helps anyone else.

Source: http://cmrr.ucsd.edu/people/Hughes/HDDEraseReadMe.txt

Q: How can I bypass security freeze lock?

A: Three different ways can bypass a BIOS security freeze lock:
1. Most preferred method: If another computer is available, boot the drive 
from another computer. Since the freeze lock is entirely BIOS dependent, another 
computer's BIOS may not freeze lock the drive.

2. Second method: Switch the drive to another drive channel or another position 
on the channel, e.g. Switch drive from secondary master S0 to secondary slave S1 
or vice versa. Some BIOSs do not send the Freeze Lock command to all channel 
master/slave positions.

3. Least preferred method: **There exists some danger to your drive in using 
this method, use at your own risk** Shut down the computer system. Unplug the 
four-wire power cable of the hard drive while leaving the signal cable plugged in. 
To eliminate the danger of ESD, always ground yourself when removing the power 
cord. Power on the system and boot into DOS with a DOS boot disk. Once DOS has 
booted up and you are at a command line interface plug the power cord of the hard 
drive back in. Run HDDerase.exe. The logic in this method is to prevent the 
drives detection in BIOS, which is when the freeze lock command is issued. 


Thanks


----------

